# Borzoi & Podenco



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Sam and Hiccup having a lazy play snuggle 











































NURRRRRR










...and Frodo being inconspicuous


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I love your hounds so much. Sam is looking so big now! They just match all lovely there on the couch. And Frodo lurking LOL. I'm jealous of your lovelies.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor Hiccup just wanted the fluffy pillow to sleep on. very cute even tho you are a lurcher hoarder jk!  I love your dogs.


----------



## timber- (Mar 11, 2015)

So freaking cute. I love the look of Borzoi's. I saw one once at a dog show, but have never had the opportunity to really meet one and get to know their personalities.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

timber- said:


> So freaking cute. I love the look of Borzoi's. I saw one once at a dog show, but have never had the opportunity to really meet one and get to know their personalities.


Out and about, he is exactly how most people see them; very aloof. "Yes, I know I'm fabulous. Pet me if you must, but don't expect any interaction or acknowledgement from me!"

At home he's a complete goof. Presses his head into me for cuddles, grooms me with those little nibbly kisses, tries to get inside a terrier sized crate for a nap, sits on laps, chucks his toys around the room and pounces on them, rolls around on the floor for no reason,dances with me on his own accord, brings me all kinds of toys and chews to play and share...

Affectionate, silly, absolutely lovely dog <3


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I love your dogs!

P.S. If Sam ever goes missing, I probably stole him.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

GoGoGypsy said:


> I love your dogs!
> 
> P.S. If Sam ever goes missing, I probably stole him.


Or it might be me...

I love your dogs. Those pictures just cracked me up.

I just wish Borzoi were a better fit for my household.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Out and about, he is exactly how most people see them; very aloof. "Yes, I know I'm fabulous. Pet me if you must, but don't expect any interaction or acknowledgement from me!"
> 
> At home he's a complete goof. Presses his head into me for cuddles, grooms me with those little nibbly kisses, tries to get inside a terrier sized crate for a nap, sits on laps, chucks his toys around the room and pounces on them, rolls around on the floor for no reason,dances with me on his own accord, brings me all kinds of toys and chews to play and share...
> 
> Affectionate, silly, absolutely lovely dog <3


He's one of my favourite dogs on here. I love seeing pictures of him. In some of them he looks downright majestic, and in others he looks like a complete weirdo...I love it


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Your dogs are awesome. I love the pics!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

love, love, love Frodo....and Hiccup!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Poor owner if her dogs ever go missing she will have to search a lot of DF's homes for her pets. Mine included. Just really never knew how much I loved them. Someday maybe, until then I will just have to stalk the threads and drool and wish and dream. Very cool pack of dogs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I love your pups. They are all just so beautiful.


----------

